# Down febrile pot belly pig



## jambi1214 (Jan 2, 2023)

Hello my 2 year old pot belly pig has been down for 14 hours. Came out of house once and defecated dry stool. Won't eat or drink. Temp today 102.3.
 I have pencillin but bottle been open for while in fridge or la 300. Going to try and reach vet soon but worried tremendously. Any suggestions?? If antibiotics warranted any specific dosage or what's on bottle


----------



## Finnie (Jan 5, 2023)

jambi1214 said:


> Hello my 2 year old pot belly pig has been down for 14 hours. Came out of house once and defecated dry stool. Won't eat or drink. Temp today 102.3.
> I have pencillin but bottle been open for while in fridge or la 300. Going to try and reach vet soon but worried tremendously. Any suggestions?? If antibiotics warranted any specific dosage or what's on bottle


Jambi did you get ahold of the vet? What was the outcome for your pig?


----------



## jambi1214 (Monday at 7:48 PM)

Finnie said:


> Jambi did you get ahold of the vet? What was the outcome for your pig?


I did and thank God he is back to himself. Gave draxxin and baytril then dex a day later and he started off eating strawberries and water and dex kicked in. Suspected respiratory infection. But unsure.


----------



## Finnie (Wednesday at 5:06 PM)

So glad to hear he is getting better!


----------

